# Joining two logs to increase the length



## OsteInmar (Mar 25, 2021)

Sorry for google translation ...

When you buy Logs, Beams or Planks from the Construction Market, these materials are in Standard Length.
In Russia = 6 meters


(first of all, all the works that I publish on the Internet are done by me or my team or sponsored by me)

-------------
*How to increase the length of a log and maintain "longitudinal resistance to load" ?*


Let's see...

*1.drawing*













======================================

*2.cutting a log to connect








*


================================
*3. bring the log closer to join*



















*4.block the wedge*









*5. We use this connection of logs for the First row in a wooden house*










*that's all...
It's very simple
*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

That’s nice clean work. 👍

We call that a scarf joint in the US.

Same thing we use in timber frame construction.


----------

